# Broadcom Input Errors



## Karrj (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello - Warning - I am new to FreeBSD - Forgive me if I am posting to the wrong area. I have installed FreeBSD on a Proliant DL380 G3 with integrated Broadcom.
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'BCM5703X NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
bge1@pci0:2:2:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x00cb0e11 chip=0x16a714e4 rev=0x02
hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'BCM5703X NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
bge0: <Compaq NC7781 Gigabit Server Adapter, ASIC rev. 0x1002> mem 0xf06f0000-0x
f06fffff irq 29 at device 1.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5703 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-F
DX, auto
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:0f:20:30:c1:b8
bge0: [ITHREAD]
bge0: <Compaq NC7781 Gigabit Server Adapter, ASIC rev. 0x1002> mem 0xf06f0000-0x
f06fffff irq 29 at device 1.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5703 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-F
DX, auto
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:0f:20:30:c1:b8
bge0: [ITHREAD]

My objective is to use this as a Dummynet box for testing. 
After installing I was conducting some basic ftp test and observed errors on the bge0 interface. The quantity of errors were relatively small - 6 or 7 per 1 second interval maximum when performing an ftp get or put to the box. I have auto configured and manually configured the port for 100 Mbps full duplex, and the errors persist. I have verified all other hardwar involved - cables, switch ports, etc. and they are 100% working. I tried a different machine with Intel interfaces and receive no errors. I looked on the web an d have read that Broadcom may not be the most robust NIC out there and saw much mention of replace with Intel. Questions - Is there a configuration option that may resolve the issue? Is there a driver update? The driver I installed was the one that came with the FreeBSD 7 install.Thanks for any feedback. Have a great holiday!


----------

